# Image map mit Rahmen oder Farbe



## monalisa (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige Hilfe bei Image maps. Ich habe ein großes Bild in dem diverse Image maps platziert werden sollen. Da dieses über ein Content Management System im Internet Explorer gepflegt werden wird, habe ich hier nicht die Möglichkeit das Image auseinanderzuschneiden. Die Farbe soll auch nur dazu dienen die Platzierung der Shaps für den Anwender so einfach wie möglich zu machen. Gibt es da vielleicht irgend eine Möglichkeit mit css o.ä? 

Danke,
monalisa


----------



## Dick Starbuck (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe dein Anliegen jetzt durch die Beschreibung nicht ganz verstanden. Du möchtest eine Image Map auf eine Grafik setzen und die Bereiche mit den Verweifen farbig oder durch Rahmen markieren, hast aber nicht die Möglichkeit, die Grafik selber entsprechend zu verändern?

Laut Definiton des <map>-Tags auf Self-HTML stehen neben 'shape', 'href' und 'alt' keine weiteren Attribute wie etwas 'border' zur Verfügung. Mir ist auch sonst keine Möglichkeit bekannt das zu lösen. 

Aber warum kannst du die Grafik selber nicht bearbeiten? Bzw. was muss daran zerschnitten werden? Oder hab ich die Sache jetzt völlig falsch verstanden?  

Gruß, Dick


----------

